

Named Data Networking [pdf] - CrocodileStreet
http://named-data.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/tr-ndn-0019-ndn.pdf

======
eric_mcniven
This has been on my radar ever since Van Jacobson's 2006 tech talk. Are you
involved in this somehow? I want to help make this happen, as in really build
the network, just writing more papers isn't what's needed at this point.

------
molixiaoge
get it

